# tubes for liquid soaps, shower gels, shampoo etc..



## The Soap Lady (Apr 8, 2013)

I have been looking for tubes for my liquid soap products like shower gel, shampoo, conditioner in Canada for a while. All the suppliers would say a minimum order of 5000 tubes. I don't want custom work yet(I could apply my labels on them). The only thing I want is to be able to Buy small quantities.
Can anyone suggest suppliers for quantities(50-300 items). Thank you for your time.


----------



## Genny (Apr 8, 2013)

Have you checked out aquatech-skincare or voyageur?

I can't remember if Saffireblue or Creationsfromeden have them.

They're all in Canada & have pretty good customer service.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 8, 2013)

HERE is the one.  The problem with the style you are showing (I looked into them with Aqua-Tech) and for the ones you are showing they require a flexible label which needs screen printing.


----------



## The Soap Lady (Apr 13, 2013)

Lindy said:


> HERE is the one.  The problem with the style you are showing (I looked into them with Aqua-Tech) and for the ones you are showing they require a flexible label which needs screen printing.


Thank you for the suggestion you made. I should mention that I have a label printer and this shouldn't be an issue.
I will let you know what I found to the link you provided
Thanks


----------



## Lindy (Apr 13, 2013)

It's mostly the stretch that is needed for those kinds of tubes which is why direct screen printing is usually needed.


----------



## The Soap Lady (Apr 13, 2013)

Genny said:


> Have you checked out aquatech-skincare or voyageur?
> 
> I can't remember if Saffireblue or Creationsfromeden have them.
> 
> They're all in Canada & have pretty good customer service.


Thanks a lot for the companies you mentioned. I will double-check with them again. I did a few months ago and didn't find what I am looking for exactly.

Regards!


----------



## lsg (Nov 15, 2013)

Well, there is this:

http://www.amazon.com/Avery%C2%AE-Flexible-Self-Adhesive-Created-securely/dp/B009A52J00/ref=sr_sp-btf_title_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1384522951&sr=8-7&keywords=flexible+labels+laser+labels


----------



## WAsoaps (Nov 19, 2013)

Sks-bottle.com


----------



## Forsenuf (Nov 19, 2013)

I order from sks bottle into Canada. I don't know how much 300 items will cost, but I try to bundle my orders so that shipping is free, and then I clear the items through customs myself to avoid UPS's ridiculously high brokerage fees. If you set up an import account for yourself (which isn't difficult) you can avoid paying PST too. in the end it's more hassle than ordering from a Canadian supplier, but it's still cheaper. I do try to support Canadian businesses as much as possible, but it's hard when their prices aren't close, or they don't carry what I need.


----------

